# Bankers Committing Suicide



## SeaBreeze

Heard a part of this show last night, where they spoke of bankers who are committing suicide.  The guest said that although around 8 have been reported, he suspects there are more like 20 suicides so far...



> In the first half, former commodities trader and "guerrilla economist," V, talked about the recent mysterious deaths of bankers, including three who worked at JPMorgan.
> 
> According to his sources, there are some 20 dead bankers, and some of the deaths appear to be connected.
> 
> Two of the JPMorgan bankers that recently died (Gabriel Magee, 39, and Ryan Henry Crane, 37) had similar executive positions, and may have been looking at the same spreadsheets, V conjectured. "They uncovered something that was so heinous, so incredible, that if it were to get out, you would see a massive amount of reprisals...and people getting arrested or thrown in jail...So this is a 'clean house' method being perpetrated before our eyes," he continued.
> 
> He suggested that the deaths might be connected to a massive $2 billion loss incurred by JPMorgan trader Bruno Iksil in 2012 involving credit default swaps, a huge manipulation going on in the precious metals market, and fraud involving Libor (London interest rate) and Forex (currency market). V views the bankers' deaths as a harbinger of an economic implosion, and believes they're being murdered, with a "scripted" suicide story placed as a cover-up.


----------



## Denise1952

This was really weird hey.  There must be so many things going on we don't know about, I don't watch the news, or read it.  Probably sound awful but I don't care to know, or have my head filled with it.  It's just not usually good news, that's why I don't read it.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

They might not have been given that choice of jail. And from what I have read, none of them was being investigated for any wrongdoing, in any case.   They were just seemingly normal, upper level bankers, all working in different places, until they suddenly started dying.
The deaths are being written off as a suicide, but since one of them died from being shot with a nail gun; I find that a hard idea to accept.
I didn't see that particular program that SB is referring to, but I have been reading articles about it online, and the information I saw is about the same as she posted.

I also saw an article a while back about JP Morgan (think it was them) being short several millions; I forget just how much, but it was a lot of money, and I think they owed it to China.
Hopefully, we are not going to discover that it is anything bad, but we have also been advised to have cash on hand , in case of an unexpected bank closure.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I heard it had something to do with Chinese gold borrowed or owed, I agree, have some cash on hand, and don't rely completely on the banks...too much corruption behind the scenes.


----------



## SifuPhil

I guess their interest is falling ...


----------



## Happyflowerlady

If the American banking system collapses, there will probably be a domino effect, and many other countries will also be having the same issues that we do here. 
Then, we are set for martial law here, and eventually move to a new world currency, maybe something like the bitcoin, that is digital.
China is already said to be dumping the investments they have with the dollar, and have been buying up a lot of real estate, and companies here.
 If China and Russia work together, which could happen, we will not come through this well at all, in my estimation.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

There is a map, dated back in the early 1500's, which Nostradamus would likely have seen, or at the very least, heard about. It detailed part of Africa, part of South America, as well as part of the coastline of Antarctica. Apparently, not only did the map show very close replicas of the actual continents, but it also showed the coastline of Antarctica as it actually is, underneath the ice.

No one has any idea how it was able to show all that, and Antarctica was not even discovered until the 1800's, although it was presumed to be there, as a balancing factor for the North Pole .
We do know that both the Germans and the Russians have been exploring that area, so maybe they know something that we don't know, or if we do, it is kept secret from the general populace.

Internet searches reveal a lot of articles about possible explorations down there, so maybe it is not Australia that they will be taking over. Although, I have read that Australia was once more of a tropical area at one time, so who knows ??
The Bible does say that the desert shall bloom like a rose, in the last days....

http://www.world-mysteries.com/sar_1.htm


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Happyflowerlady

Russia has more oil than any other country that it sells; even though we seem to always hear about the Saudi oil riches. Vladimir Putin has been said to be richer than Bill Gates, although that is not often in the news either. Russia has always had a large military, and from what I have read, there are a lot of Russian troops already in the US.
I remember my mother (who always was reading her Bible) told me that one of the final battles would involve the "yellow tribe", or something similar to that; so it was not just Nostradamus saying that. Back in the 50's, China was considered a pretty backward country, and certainly not a threat to anyone.
You were right on the money, saying that our "Fearless Leaders" do not want the general public to realize that China pretty much owns America. 
China has been buying up large companies here, and at some point, their presence is going to become obvious. The Caravan to Midnight program that SeaBreeze was talking about (with the Bankers being killed), also projected that , as our money keeps devaluating, and finally collapses, then China will come in and take over, and people here will be working in sweatshops just like the Chinese are now doing in China.
This is a worrisome thought, and I hope they are wrong; but I think that our national debt is leading us in that direction.


----------



## 0020Mariah

This video was up in February 2014. Something is going on.


----------



## SifuPhil

Happyflowerlady said:


> ... then China will come in and take over, and people here will be working in sweatshops just like the Chinese are now doing in China.



Not me - when I show them my Taijiquan moves they'll promote me to Most Honorable Round-Eye Teacher ...


----------



## lonelynorthwind

Somewhere back when the housing market first hit bottom I read an article with photos of many large tour groups of Chinese business men buying up dozens of homes and apartment complexes each throughout the country, straight from the banks.  Made me wonder if folks are going to be beholden to the Chinese for overpriced shelter soon.

I can't be more adamant about growing and storing as much of your own food as possible.  No matter what else happens, economy or otherwise, everybody's gotta eat.


----------



## SifuPhil

lonelynorthwind said:


> Somewhere back when the housing market first hit bottom I read an article with photos of many large tour groups of Chinese business men buying up dozens of homes and apartment complexes each throughout the country, straight from the banks.  Made me wonder if folks are going to be beholden to the Chinese for overpriced shelter soon.



Yes, I remember something similar - somewhere out West, Arizona or Nevada or such, they were buying up shopping malls and apartment buildings, almost entire communities. Then I didn't hear anything more about it ...



> I can't be more adamant about growing and storing as much of your own food as possible.  No matter what else happens, economy or otherwise, everybody's gotta eat.



Excellent advice, especially seeing as how it is said that the supermarkets have only a 3-day supply, which in a real emergency would disappear within hours.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

The concern is not so much the possibility of China invading the West Coast (although that is NOT out of the realm of possibility either) as it is the likelihood of China taking over not only our malls and large companies, but also the banks, and even the Federal Reserve. 

The basic idea is that our government is doing a debt consilidation, and China is the one assuming the debts. This is due to the default of our government defaulting on their debts last fall; so Congress is now telling us that the debt ceiling is irrelevant. Of course, they are not specifically saying that we have defaulted, and are now in debt negotiations; but that is technically what is happening at this time.

The largest debt holder we have (outside of the Federal Reserve) is China, closely followed by Japan. China just bought JP Morgan , and this is very likely connected to why the bankers all over are either being killed or committing suicide.

http://www.dinarrecaps.com/1/post/2014/03/china-to-purchase-the-federal-reserve-by-jc-collins.html


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Another young banker with a great future just jumped off the roof of the bank where he works again this week! 
This is becoming an almost every week news story now, and I just can't see that this is a natural progression of events. 
First, it was the smaller banks collapsing right and left; and then some of the large ones were in financial straits. Then, the bankers started dying....

It has been suggested that since ALL of these bankers were connected enough to be dangerous whistleblowers, that they are being eliminated. Every time another one decides to climb up to the roof of the building and jump off, it brings me closer to believing that they are being suicided. And who would even consider killing theirself  with a NAIL GUN, for heaven's sake ??
And even assuming that they tried, how did they manage to fire over 7-8 nails into their head ??
This story is just as strange as the mysterious plane disappearance, in my opinion.


http://theconservativewife.blogspot.com/2014/03/another-banker-downpossible-retaliation.html


----------



## SifuPhil

*shrug*

Reminds me of the old story about removing your fist from the bucket of water, and noting the hole that is left behind.

I for one won't miss these guys - their world was in a totally different universe than mine, and if they felt the need to kill themselves then perhaps it will serve as a warning to others contemplating criminal actions.

... but somehow I don't think it will ...


----------



## Happyflowerlady

SifuPhil said:


> *shrug*
> 
> Reminds me of the old story about removing your fist from the bucket of water, and noting the hole that is left behind.
> 
> I for one won't miss these guys - their world was in a totally different universe than mine, and if they felt the need to kill themselves then perhaps it will serve as a warning to others contemplating criminal actions.
> 
> ... but somehow I don't think it will ...



Sifu, no one has accused any of these bankers of anything criminal, and they are not charged with any wrongdoing.
It is not that anyone is going to actually MISS a few less bankers, or even that they might decide to commit suicide.
The reason that this is important news here is simply that suddenly in the last couple of months, at least a dozen of them have died under strange circumstances. Some are called suicide, and all by gruesome means; and some of them, thy are not even releasing the cause of death to the public.

Plus, we have that missing reporter who worked for the Wall Street Journal, went out for a walk, and has not been found since January. he was writing an article about the stock market when he disappeared.
So, the $60,000 question here is.... WHY ? It is pretty obvious that they are being "removed" so they can't talk about something important that is happening in the financial world; so it is going to be something that is bad for people when it comes to light. 

Just the fact that China now owns JP Morgan is worrisome in itself. We already talked about the businesses they have been buying here in America, soon they may also own our banks.


----------



## SifuPhil

Happyflowerlady said:


> Sifu, no one has accused any of these bankers of anything criminal, and they are not charged with any wrongdoing.
> It is not that anyone is going to actually MISS a few less bankers, or even that they might decide to commit suicide.
> The reason that this is important news here is simply that suddenly in the last couple of months, at least a dozen of them have died under strange circumstances. Some are called suicide, and all by gruesome means; and some of them, thy are not even releasing the cause of death to the public.
> 
> Plus, we have that missing reporter who worked for the Wall Street Journal, went out for a walk, and has not been found since January. he was writing an article about the stock market when he disappeared.
> So, the $60,000 question here is.... WHY ? It is pretty obvious that they are being "removed" so they can't talk about something important that is happening in the financial world; so it is going to be something that is bad for people when it comes to light.
> 
> Just the fact that China now owns JP Morgan is worrisome in itself. We already talked about the businesses they have been buying here in America, soon they may also own our banks.



The nail-gun guy and his company were under investigation by state insurance regulators.

The Russell Investments guy in Tacoma was "having problems at work" according to an investigating detective.

Deutsche Bank AG is going to be cutting at least 500 jobs due to poor financial performance, so the AG executive in London was probably just contemplating life without an overly-inflated salary and perks.

I'm sure if I looked at all the bankers / execs that have committed suicide there are going to be SOME kind of similar links in their backgrounds. A group of people in a single profession do not just start committing suicide en masse as a coincidence; it's most probably because of the messed-up way these businesses are run, and I doubt any of these folks were squeaky clean. You don't survive by being honest and lawful in that profession.

I understand how people that have stocks or investments or large bank accounts will be affected by this, but I'm not one of them. If the banks all go down I'll still be standing. I don't gamble, and handing my money over to these people would in my estimation be the equivalent of gambling.

And what do you do when you gamble big-time and lose more than you have? 

Maybe their deaths are being covered up only to keep the investor's confidence levels above water, in order to milk them just a little bit more before the whole thing breaks open.

As for the missing reporter ... well, when THEY start jumping off roofs and nailing themselves then I'll start to see some connections.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I understand what you are saying, and I certainly agree that most of them were probably corrupted; it seems to about be the norm for people involved in any big business, or even more so, in politics. And there are always people dying, so some may be explained away , and you certainly have more facts about those bankers than I do.

I don't have money or investments to lose either; but if the economy collapses, it is certainly going to be a disaster for me, and probably a lot of other poor people, as well. So it will not just affect the rich investors if it takes everything down, or even if China starts owning more of the banks here. 
I am way to old to do the "live in the mountains" survival, so if the status quo is upended, then I am going down with it most likely.
I can always grow maters for my Veggie Pizzas though, so maybe the world will not totally end.....


----------



## WhatInThe

12 coincidences in one profession in one year. These weren't tellers or janitors struggling to pay bills. They were in a position of knowledge and power. Uh-ho, knowledge is power and somebody wants it.

I still don't know wether it's other bankers or someone who got forked during the crash. The Occupy movement festered a lot of fanatics.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Today brings the news of yet another dead banker.  The last one was just over two weeks ago.
This one was also an established manager of the bank (even listed in Wikipedia), and this time, the wife and daughter are also dead. They Amsterdam Police are not releasing any  information yet about the cause of any of the deaths; but they were found by their other daughter when she came home that morning.
The family was soon to leave on a trip together, so it would seem like an odd time for any kind of a suicide/killing to take place; making this seem even more likely that they were murdered.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...ittmann-wife-daughter-found-dead-at-home.html


----------



## WhatInThe

Another dead banker. Jumped from balcony after returning from his home in the Bahamas.

http://nypost.com/2015/05/28/man-falls-to-death-outside-luxury-building/


----------



## AZ Jim

So thrilled with their fortunes than they cannot think of living life like we common folk.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

It is actually not only the bankers who are dying off in droves; but also there have been a lot of scientists who have turned up dead in the last few years. Some of these were undoubtedly due to natural causes; but some of them were either very suspicious accidents, or even downright murder, in some cases. 
Whie we can all pretty much agree that the bankers could be involved in criminal (or semi-criminal) activity; that is harder to use for an excuse when it comes to a scientist. 
Steve Quayle has an excellent article on his webpage about scientists who have either died, or been murdered , and it will certainly give a thinking person some food for their thoughts. 

http://www.stevequayle.com/index.php?s=146


----------



## AZ Jim

Suicide among war veterans is of much greater concern to me frankly.


----------



## WhatInThe

Happyflowerlady said:


> It is actually not only the bankers who are dying off in droves; but also there have been a lot of scientists who have turned up dead in the last few years. Some of these were undoubtedly due to natural causes; but some of them were either very suspicious accidents, or even downright murder, in some cases.
> Whie we can all pretty much agree that the bankers could be involved in criminal (or semi-criminal) activity; that is harder to use for an excuse when it comes to a scientist.
> Steve Quayle has an excellent article on his webpage about scientists who have either died, or been murdered , and it will certainly give a thinking person some food for their thoughts.
> 
> http://www.stevequayle.com/index.php?s=146



Yep, it seemed a few years after 911 disease experts were dying unexpectedly in numbers. There is coincidence then there is no freaking way a coincidence. Especially with these bankers because their deaths seem like murder or suicide. I'm trying to think what happened financially over the last week or two and the only thing I can think of is news of market manipulation and yet another push for a cashless society by the Europeans especially. Unless this guy had money in Greece where they want to confiscate or tax savings accounts one must wonder.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Possibly, it has something to do with the BRIC's conference coming up in July. With the large countries that are part of this organization (Brazil,Russia, India, China); it is entirely possible that we could see the dollar no longer being the accepted world currency. 
China, and some other countries have already started backing out of American dollars, and are investing the money in property and real estate here in the United States. China already owns our largest pork-producing company, Smithfield Farms, and has also recently purchased JP Morgan bank. Seems like I read something about them buying out McDonalds, too; but I will have to look that one up again. 
Probably, if we knew how much of this country was owned by China and other countries, we would be worrying a lot more about financial collapse, too. 

http://rt.com/business/262813-brics-bank-summit-russia/


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Turns out that the President of American Express just suddenly died now, too. He was apparently flying home from Tokyo, became suddenly ill, and died before the flight could land. No other details are being released about his death; but he was not that old of a person, and apparently it was not any kind of an ongoing health issue. 
So, while we might not be able to call this death a suspicious one, it does seem mysterious, as well as unexpected. 
That would make two people in the bank-related industry that died this week. 

http://www.myfoxatlanta.com/story/29192403/president-of-american-express-dies-on-plane-to-new-york


----------



## RadishRose

sounds spooky

http://allnewspipeline.com/Over_40_Bankers_Dead_Since_2014.php
http://humansarefree.com/2014/12/astonishing-list-of-71-top-bankers-dead.html
http://theeconomiccollapseblog.com/archives/does-the-trail-of-dead-bankers-lead-somewhere

There are many more sites like these, but they all seem kind of iffy .


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Radish Rose; sometimes, it seems to me like we just have to pick through all of the news sources, looking for the bits of truth in there. Kind of like kissing frogs to find the Prince.

Maybe we need a Conspiracy Theory Group ? Anyone else here have a tin-foil hat stored away ?


----------

